# Festplatten Dämmung: welche taugt was?



## FatalMistake (27. November 2008)

*Festplatten Dämmung: welche taugt was?*

Hallo!
Ich würde mir gern einen Festplatten Dämmung zulegen. Ins Auge gefallen sind mir bisher Modelle von Scythe...sind die gut? zb Scyther Quiet Drive SCQ1000 (4,25") . taugt der was? bräcuhte ich dann wieder einen extra Lüfter der da dann ein bisschen Luft drüber zieht oder kühlt diese Kiste auch?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir was empfehlen!!

mfg
FatalMistake


----------



## FatalMistake (27. November 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Dämmung: welche taugt was?*

Oder Scythe Himuro? sieht auch gut aus mit den ganzen Kühllamellen da rundherum...


----------



## BlackSHeeP (27. November 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Dämmung: welche taugt was?*

Ich denke dieser Test sollte einiges beantworten

http://www.silenthardware.de/reviews/hdd/sechs_festplattendammboxen_im_test/einleitung/index.html

Demnach schneidet das Smart Drive 2002C sehr gut ab. Es hat leider aber auch einen stolzen Preis und ich weiß auch nicht wie es mit der Verfügbarkeit aussieht.


----------



## SilentKilla (27. November 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Dämmung: welche taugt was?*

Bei dem Thema sag ich immer wieder BITUMENBOX....rulezz 

Tutorial: Bitumenbox - SilentHardware & Dirkvader Forum


----------



## Fransen (27. November 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Dämmung: welche taugt was?*

Meine Platten sind im Scythe Quiet Drive und unhörbar.
ICh kann dir diesen sehr Empfehlen...

Die Montage ist sehr einfach und das Ergebniss gut.


----------



## FatalMistake (27. November 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Dämmung: welche taugt was?*

ja die bitumenbox kenn ich und hab sie mir auch überlegt; scheitert aber daran, dass ich kein altes, nichtmehr gebrauchtes Laufwerk habe und auch das viele bastel ein bisschen zu viel is 

wie sieht die Kühlung mit der Scythe Quiet Drive aus? derweilen leigen die HDDs im Luftstrom eines 92mm Lüfters, der auf minimum läuft und die Temps sind bei ca.30 °. (Case: Chieftec Mesh Big Tower).
Die Quiet Drive gehört ja in einen 5,25" Schacht. Wie wird sie dann gekühlt falls notwendig?

Ist die Temperatur nicht von Festplatte zu Festplatte unterschiedlich? zb bei WD und Seagate...die liegen ja ein paar Grad auseinender, oder?

Siltenkilla: wie schon mal gesagt: dein Avatar... davon gibts jetzt auch Tshirts: bei DiTech Computer links unter Geek Stuff....

thx für eure Antworten!
mfg
FatalMistake


----------



## SilentKilla (27. November 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Dämmung: welche taugt was?*



FatalMistake schrieb:


> Siltenkilla: wie schon mal gesagt: dein Avatar... davon gibts jetzt auch Tshirts: bei DiTech Computer links unter Geek Stuff....



Jo danke 

 Was denkst du, wo ich den Spruch her habe?


----------



## FatalMistake (27. November 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Dämmung: welche taugt was?*

xDDD haste das Shirt oder was? ich hols mir auf jeden Fall...15 euro nicht so schlimm!!
auch das mitn 1+1=10 is geil...gefällt. das kann ich dann in CTME anziehn  (CTME = Computertechnik und Mikroelektronik in der HTL...xD)

mfg


----------



## SilentKilla (27. November 2008)

*AW: Festplatten Dämmung: welche taugt was?*



FatalMistake schrieb:


> xDDD haste das Shirt oder was? ich hols mir auf jeden Fall...15 euro nicht so schlimm!!
> auch das mitn 1+1=10 is geil...gefällt. das kann ich dann in CTME anziehn  (CTME = Computertechnik und Mikroelektronik in der HTL...xD)
> 
> mfg



Ich hatte den Spruch aufm T-Shirt von nem Kommolitonen gesehen.  Wobei ich den vorher schon kannte, aber seit dem, nutze ich es als Avatar.


----------

